# mac os x  leopard sur ibook g4



## phenixlux (16 Janvier 2011)

salut  a tous
j'ai un ibook g4 pour le quel je voudrais savoir s'il est possible d'installer leopard
c'est un powerpc 256 comme ram, 1gh comme frequence
puis je aussi changer le disque dure?
comment augmenter la rame?
merci


----------



## chim (16 Janvier 2011)

Oui, tu peux installer leopard (OS X 10.5), mais pas snow leopard.

La RAM, il suffit d'acheter une barette d'1 Go. Elle est facilement accessible sous la batterie.

Le disque dur se change aussi, mais c'est un peu plus sportif. Attention, si tu veux le changer, prends de l'IDE (de plus en plus dur à trouver en neuf).
Tu trouveras des infos sur ifixit.com


----------



## frolick10 (17 Janvier 2011)

chim a dit:


> Le disque dur se change aussi, mais c'est un peu plus sportif. Attention, si tu veux le changer, prends de l'IDE (de plus en plus dur à trouver en neuf).
> Tu trouveras des infos sur ifixit.com


 
Il y a effectivement moins de choix, mais cela reste facilement trouvable ex macway. En faite c'est surtout que c'est plus cher que du SATA.


----------



## anneee (17 Janvier 2011)

frolick10 a dit:


> Il y a effectivement moins de choix, mais cela reste facilement trouvable ex macway. En faite c'est surtout que c'est plus cher que du SATA.



C'est aussi le cas pour la mémoire...


----------



## SadChief (20 Janvier 2011)

chim a dit:


> ...
> 
> La RAM, il suffit d'acheter une barette d'1 Go. Elle est facilement accessible sous la batterie.
> 
> ...


La RAM se trouve sous le clavier, sur l'iBook


----------



## alexandre1999 (25 Janvier 2011)

C'est un avis personnel mais Leopard sur un G4 1 GHz, je reste dubitatif. En théorie c'est possible mais je pense qu'il va ramait quelque chose de bien ! En règle général, il est conseillé de rester sur tiger pour un G4 et Leopard sur un G5 ou plus. De toute façon, que voudrait tu faire de plus sur Leopard que sur Tiger.


----------



## Invité (25 Janvier 2011)

La différence entre Léo et Tiger, c'est surtout les navigateurs internet qui sont un peu plus au goût du jour.
Bon y'a plein d'autres choses, TimeMachine, Spaces, etc On en a l'utilité ou pas

Léo tourne très bien, aussi bien voir mieux que Tiger sur mon iBook 1,2GHz avec la barrette 256Mo soudée et une barrette de 1Go.
Comme j'ai les deux systèmes installés (Tiger pour garder Classic sur une partition et Léo sur l'autre), je trouve même que Léo est plus véloce !


----------



## Philippe B (25 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,
Je suis moi aussi intéressé par Leopard 10.5. Où peut-on le trouver aujourd'hui ? Sur l'Apple Store ?
Merci.


----------



## anneee (26 Janvier 2011)

Philippe B a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je suis moi aussi intéressé par Leopard 10.5. Où peut-on le trouver aujourd'hui ? Sur l'Apple Store ?
> Merci.



Non, seulement en occasion sur ebay, les petites annonces MacG ou autres.

Prendre uniquement les dvd noirs (version universelle) qui peuvent s'installer sur n'importe quel Mac.


----------



## Onmac (26 Janvier 2011)

Philippe B a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je suis moi aussi intéressé par Leopard 10.5. Où peut-on le trouver aujourd'hui ? Sur l'Apple Store ?
> Merci.



J'en ai vu la dernière fois chez Cultura. Neuf, édition familiale 5 licences. 129,99 je crois.
Sur le site, tu trouveras Snow Léopard mais pas Léopard.

Il faut aller voir directement en magasin ou comme déjà dit, sur des sites d'enchères.

Bonne journée


----------



## CBi (26 Janvier 2011)

Invité a dit:


> Léo tourne très bien, aussi bien voir mieux que Tiger sur mon iBook 1,2GHz avec la barrette 256Mo soudée et une barrette de 1Go.
> Comme j'ai les deux systèmes installés (Tiger pour garder Classic sur une partition et Léo sur l'autre), je trouve même que Léo est plus véloce !



Je confirme. Avec le max de RAM, Léo tourne bien sur des machines G4 même assez éloignées de celles officiellement supportées = iMac 800MHz et... G4 Cube 450MHz. Avec évidemment dans ces cas la nécessité de ruser un peu pour l'installation.


----------



## chim (26 Janvier 2011)

frolick10 a dit:


> Il y a effectivement moins de choix, mais cela reste facilement trouvable ex macway. En faite c'est surtout que c'est plus cher que du SATA.



Oui et puis tu es limité à 250 Go de capacité.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h19 ----------




SadChief a dit:


> La RAM se trouve sous le clavier, sur l'iBook



Oui c'est vrai, j'avais même failli casser la nappe du clavier quand je l'ai changée.


----------



## Onmac (31 Janvier 2011)

CBi a dit:


> G4 Cube 450MHz. Avec évidemment dans ces cas la nécessité de ruser un peu pour l'installation.



Comment fais-tu pour faire l'installe, il faut +800M... Comment tu fais sur un 450 ?

Ton truc fonctionne aussi pour le PWB G4 550? 
Merci


----------



## Invité (31 Janvier 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> Comment fais-tu pour faire l'installe, il faut +800M... Comment tu fais sur un 450 ?
> 
> Ton truc fonctionne aussi pour le PWB G4 550?
> Merci



LeopardAssist !


----------



## Onmac (1 Février 2011)

Si ça fonctionne, tu gère !   
Mais pour l'installer, il faut que je sois sous quel firmware ? Mon PWB TI est sous 10.1


----------



## Invité (1 Février 2011)

http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1141?viewlocale=en_US

je ne sais pas si c'est important, mais de toutes façons, ça ne mange pas de pain !


----------



## jcfaggia (1 Février 2011)

Bonsoir

Perso, j'ai essayé Leo sur mon G5 PPC et je suis vite revenu à Tiger avec lequel il démarre aussi vite que SL sur mon 24 Intel. Ca ramait pas possible.
Comme quoi les expériences des uns et des autres ne sont pas forcément reproductibles.
Par contre,Tiger sur un iMac G3 600 Mhz tourne parfaitement.


----------



## Onmac (1 Février 2011)

Merci, je vais m'en occuper ! (Je serais au ange :love: )


----------



## Onmac (3 Février 2011)

Je vais tenter la manip' sur un G4 Cube de 450Mhz... Comme il est n'est connecter au réseau, j'ai téléchargé les données sur ma clé USB. Merci


----------



## Invité (3 Février 2011)

Clé en HFS ou HFS+ ?
Sinon échec assuré ! :rateau:


----------



## Onmac (3 Février 2011)

Non, il a reconnu ma Clé USB Sony 16GO en Fat32. Je n'arrive pas ! J'ai copie l'application dans "Application", je la démarre, et il me demande si quel système j'ai, mais il me propose que un G4 (bleu) et un Quicksilver. 
Pas de Cube. Lequel dois-je choisir 1ère ou 2nd génération ? J'ai choisi la première mais une fois redémarrer, je revient au point de départ, c'est à dire mon bureau... :mouais: 

On s'écarte un peu du sujet là, non?


----------



## Invité (3 Février 2011)

Bien sûr qu'il reconnait le format Fat.
Mais tout ce qui est application Mac Os perd quelques données.

Euh, je viens de relire, tu demandais un Firmware de TI, là tu cause d'un Cube !

Comment tu veux qu'on s'en sorte !!! 

Le Cube c'est : http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1285?viewlocale=en_US


----------



## Onmac (3 Février 2011)

Désolé, C'est parce que je suis à fond sur le Cube en ce moment ! (j'ai mes périodes !  ) 
Mais faut t'il que je télécharge le firmware sur mon cube ou je peut passer par ma clé USB

Comme déjà dit, mon cube n'est pas connecté et mon seul écran en haut avec ma PS3 sachant qu'il n'a pas le WIFI.... C'est assez chian pour moi de tout descendre et tout rebrancher. Donc c'est pour ça que je veut passer par une clé.

Tant que j'y pense, je peut essayer le FW ? le cube en mode Target et je télécharge dans le dossier appli du cube..? Possible? Si non, je vais trouver Tiger, je sûr qu'il tourne. A mon bureau, il y en a un sous Tiger.

Merci beaucoup de tes réponses


----------



## Invité (3 Février 2011)

La clé Usb ne pose pas de soucis.
Mais le changement de Firmware est une opération de bas niveau. Si ça rate, c'est méga galère en perspective pour récupérer la boulette !
Donc, je réitère, pour ce genre de chose, la clé en HFS+ (Mac Os étendu) !


----------



## Onmac (4 Février 2011)

Ah ok ! Merci ! Je vais essayer puis je te re-dit tout après...


----------

